# Islam, questo sconosciuto



## Tebe (11 Gennaio 2015)

I miei ricordi da teologa di Satana  sono alquanto sbiaditi in più, vista la mia età da skinny mature,  la natura non mi aiuta, però posso provare ( ho ancora tutti i libri dell' università e qualche amico musulmano praticante e non) e non solo io leggendo alcuni commenti dell' altro 3d,  a rispondere a qualche curiosità sull' islam.
Non voglio iniziare una discussione su basi di scontro di civiltà ( che mi fa rattrappite la guest dal raccapriccio) o loro sono degli stronzi tagliagole e noi gli agnelli sacrificali.
No.
Vorrei che fosse una discussione curiosa. Storica. Sociale. Di confronto.
Apriamo la testa. 
Mettiamo da parte Parigi e tutto il resto.
Quello non è l' inizio, quello sono aberrazioni come il bruciare le streghe.
Possiamo partire dalla domanda di Zod.

I musulmani hanno il libero arbitrio?

Quando l ho letta mi è caduto lo smartphone in terra, guardandomi intorno impaurita.
Mi fece questa stessa domanda il docente di religioni comparate, uno stronzo galattico.
Ai tempi risposi come ho risposto a Zod, naturalmente in maniera più articolata.
Per la cronaca volle darmi 20, lo rifiutati e ci mandammo a fanculo allegramente.
Ma era sempre così con quasi tutti i docenti.
Ero l' unica agnostica in facoltà, che in più non taceva.
A chi mi chiedeva " Ma perché tu, teologia?"
Io " Per combattere il nemico, devi conoscerlo":carneval:

Ovviamente non era vero.
Ero solo una malata di storia in toto, con una grande curiosità verso le religioni e la loro idea di Dio, così distante dalla mia e da quello che la famiglia tebana mi aveva sempre insegnato su di lui.
Comunque.
Proviamo a discutere civilmente sui libri sacri, lasciando fuori il resto.
Insomma.
Parliamo di storia ( ho già un orgasmo vi avverto), tra noi ci sono grandi teste che non vuol dire laurea, vuol dire conoscenza fatta sul campo e vissuto e letture e confronti.

Mi sto incartando.
Scrivere da cell è terribile per la mia logorrea.
Cristo.
E Maometto.
Oggi sono per la parcondicio e vado a cercare la risposta data a Zod.
Possiamo partire di li.
O anche no.


----------



## Tebe (11 Gennaio 2015)

Mi hai fatto una domanda secca sul libero arbitrio che equivale ad una domanda d' esame e non per nulla facile risponderti brevemente, in più sono da smartphone ma ci provo.

I cristiani hanno il libero arbitrio?
Si. Ma...
Il ma abbraccia tutti i distinguo del caso tipo.
Si. Ho il libero arbitrio ma non posso decidere di porre fine alla mia vita.
Si ho il libero arbitrio ma non posso divorziare.
Si ho il libero arbitrio ma non posso guardare pornografia.
Si ho il libero arbitrio ma...
E questa la premessa.
Che vuol dire libero arbitrio?
Vuol dire liberta di scelta restringendo al massimo il campo.
OK. Fin qui ci siamo.
L' islam ha il libero arbitrio?
Si. Ma...
Il ma dell' islam è un ma " pubblico".
Alla base della loro società c è una libertà privata e una pubblica.
Ci sono delle regole fondate sul tutto e non sulla singola persona.
È proprio diversa la percezione dell' individuo nei confronti del tutto.
Per l' islam il libero arbitrio va messo da parte nel momento in cui c' è un bene superiore da perseguire e a differenza del pensiero occidentale dove il libero a. è "personale" , l' islam lo vede sociale.

Questo in estremissima sintesi.
Ma ripeto che leggere il periodo storico e sapere qualcosa della loro evoluzione è determinante per capire le cazzate che ci propinano sull' islam e di quanto quei merdoni tagliagole non abbiano capito una coppa.

Ho letto una vignetta che racchiude il tutto.
C è Allah con la mano sulla fronte che dice.
Sono adorato da stupidi.


Ecco


----------



## Tebe (11 Gennaio 2015)

E chissà se fra noi c' è qualche Ahmed.


Lothar si fa esplodere.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> E chissà se fra noi c' è qualche Ahmed.
> 
> 
> Lothar si fa esplodere.


Se ci fosse sarebbe utile... ma magari lothar lo farebbe esplodere :singleeye: visto che vorrebbe utilizzare una bomba atomica anche se non ha specificato in quale parte del mondo


----------



## zadig (11 Gennaio 2015)

se aprissimo un thread sulla fazione che ha compiuto più attentati mi sa che vincerebbero gli USA, con larghissimo distacco dai secondi.


----------



## Zod (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> I miei ricordi da teologa di Satana  sono alquanto sbiaditi in più, vista la mia età da skinny mature,  la natura non mi aiuta, però posso provare ( ho ancora tutti i libri dell' università e qualche amico musulmano praticante e non) e non solo io leggendo alcuni commenti dell' altro 3d,  a rispondere a qualche curiosità sull' islam.
> Non voglio iniziare una discussione su basi di scontro di civiltà ( che mi fa rattrappite la guest dal raccapriccio) o loro sono degli stronzi tagliagole e noi gli agnelli sacrificali.
> No.
> Vorrei che fosse una discussione curiosa. Storica. Sociale. Di confronto.
> ...


Anche io sono stato teologo di Satana, ma non quello sfigato cattolico, e spero nemmeno tu.

Andando in giro per cantieri è facile udire bestemmie, ma come conseguenza non hanno una mitragliata ma più spesso una risata. La religione cattolica permette di scegliere e di essere responsabili delle proprie scelte e delle proprie azioni. Il sistema legale dei paesi la cui religione deriva dalla bibbia e dal vangelo sono totalmente scollegati dalla religione. Per noi la vita è di fondamentale importanza.

I musulmani non godono di questa libertà. Hanno un insieme di leggi da seguire, e tali leggi non vanno discusse. Non sono responsabili, ma solo esecutori. Uccidono persone come fossero insetti. Non rispettano la vita. 

Noi crediamo ma coltiviamo anche i dubbi, loro hanno solo certezze. Noi siamo falsi credenti perché non mettiamo in pratica l'insegnamento, loro sono falsi credenti perché mettono in pratica alla lettera gli insegnamenti. 

Fortunatamente per loro hanno a che fare con persone che non impongono le loro regole, perché se noi cattolici ci comportassimo con loro come loro si comportano con noi, l'Islam si sarebbe già estinto il giorno dopo l'11 settembre.

Chi arma queste persone e come fanno a diventare leader di interi paesi?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> I musulmani non godono di questa libertà. Hanno un insieme di leggi da seguire, e tali leggi non vanno discusse. Non sono responsabili, ma solo esecutori. Uccidono persone come fossero insetti. Non rispettano la vita.


beh sta roba vale anche per gli ebrei eh?

Occhio a sta summa di Ezechiele, da leggere è?

225 [ Ez 3 ].

Passati sette giorni fu rivolta a me la parola del Signore.

Egli mi disse: Figlio dell'uomo, ti ho posto come sentinella per la casa d'Israele: ascolterai dalla mia bocca la parola e l'annunzierai loro da parte mia.

Ecco, io dico all'empio: Tu morirai.

Se tu non glielo riferirai né gliene parlerai, in modo che si ravveda della sua condotta malvagia e viva, l'empio morrà nella sua iniquità ma del suo sangue io chiederò conto a te.

Se invece tu riferirai all'empio [ la mia parola ] e lui non si convertirà dalla sua empietà e dalla sua condotta malvagia, egli certo morrà nella sua colpa ma tu avrai posto in salvo la tua anima.

Così se il giusto, abbandonando la giustizia, si sarà messo a compiere l'iniquità.

Io porrò un sasso d'inciampo davanti a lui ed egli morirà perché tu non lo hai avvertito.

Egli morirà nel suo peccato né ci sarà ricordo delle opere di giustizia da lui compiute prima, ma del suo sangue io chiederò conto a te.

Se tu invece andrai dal giusto e gli annunzierai di non peccare, ed effettivamente egli non peccherà, egli avrà assicurata la vita perché tu l'hai avvertito, e tu avrai salvato la tua anima [ Ez 3,16-21 ].

226 [ Ez 9 ].

Dopo un po': Il Signore disse a lui: Attraversa la città, Gerusalemme, e segna un T sulla fronte degli uomini che gemono e si rattristano per tutti gli abomini che si compiono nella città.

E disse ancora in modo che potessi udire anch'io: Attraversate la città al seguito di lui e uccidete.

Il vostro sguardo non risparmi nessuno e non abbiate compassione di nessuno.

Uccidete fino allo sterminio i vecchi e i giovani, le vergini, i bambini e le donne.

Non uccidete però nessuno nel quale troverete segnato il T.

Cominciate dal mio santuario [ Ez 9,4-6 ].

227 [ Ez 13 ].

Dopo un po': Con le vostre menzogne avete fatto soffrire il cuore del giusto, mentre io non volevo rattristarlo, e avete rafforzato la mano dell'empio, impedendo che recedesse dalla sua cattiva condotta e ottenesse la vita [ Ez 13,22 ].

228 [ Ez 16 ].

Dopo un po': Questa fu la grossa colpa di Sodoma, tua sorella: la superbia.

Essa e le sue figlie avevano pane a sazietà, abbondanza [ di ogni bene ] e tranquillità, ma non stendevano la mano al povero e all'indigente.

Montarono in superbia e commisero delitti abominevoli alla mia presenza, ed io le ho fatte scomparire, come tu hai veduto [ Ez 16,49-50 ].

229 [ Ez 18 ].

Dopo un po': Ecco l'uomo giusto, che agisce con retto giudizio e secondo giustizia.

Egli non prende pasti [ sacri ] sulle alture e non innalza gli occhi agli idoli della casa d'Israele.

Non approfitta della moglie del suo vicino e non si unisce a donna nel suo ciclo mensile.

Non fa soffrire nessuno, rende il pegno al debitore e non deruba nessuno usando violenza; dà del suo pane all'affamato e veste il nudo; non presta denaro con usura, riscuotendo più di quanto aveva dato.

Tiene la sua mano lontana dal delitto, pratica il giusto giudizio tra persona e persona, cammina secondo le mie leggi, e pratica i miei precetti e si comporta secondo verità.

Costui è [ veramente ] giusto: egli senza dubbio conseguirà la vita, dice il Signore Dio.

Ma ecco che costui genera un figlio scellerate, che sparge sangue; fa l'una o l'altra delle cattive azioni sopra elencato e non pratica nessuna di queste norme.

Egli banchetta sulle alture, disonora la moglie del suo vicino, rattrista il povero e il bisognoso, commette rapine e non restituisce il pegno; solleva lo sguardo agli idoli e commette azioni abominevoli; presta con usura e riscuote più di quanto aveva dato.

Potrà vivere costui? Certo non vivrà.

Avendo commesso tutte queste azioni detestabili, in nessuna maniera sfuggirà alla morte: il suo sangue ricadrà su di lui.

Ecco però che costui genera un figlio il quale, vedendo tutti i peccati commessi da suo padre, preso da timore non commette nulla di simile.

Non banchetta sulle alture e non rivolge gli occhi agli idoli della casa d'Israele.

Non si approfitta della moglie del suo vicino né rattrista il suo simile; non si trattiene il pegno e non commette rapine.

Dà il suo pane all'affamato e copre di vesti il nudo; tiene lontano la sua mano dal far torti al povero; non prende nulla con usura e per voglia smodata di possesso; mette in pratica i miei decreti e cammina nelle mie vie.

Ebbene, questo tale non morirà per le colpe di suo padre, ma senz'altro vivrà, sebbene suo padre, avendo denigrato e oppresso il suo fratello, avendo operato il male in seno al suo popolo, sia morto per la sua colpevolezza.

Ma voi dite: Perché mai il figlio non deve portare le colpe del padre?

Ecco, quel figlio ha agito con [ retto ] giudizio e secondo giustizia, ha osservato e messo in pratica tutti i miei comandamenti.

Ebbene, egli certamente vivrà. La persona che pecca, e non altri, deve morire.

Il figlio non sarà gravato delle colpe del padre, né il padre delle colpe del figlio.

Sopra il giusto starà la giustizia da lui praticata, sopra l'empio la sua empietà.

Se poi l'empio fa penitenza di tutti i peccati commessi e metterà in pratica tutti i miei precetti e opererà secondo il giudizio e la giustizia, certo vivrà e non morrà.

Io non mi ricorderò di tutte le colpe da lui commesse: vivrà nella giustizia che ha praticato.

Desidero forse io la morte dell'empio, dice il Signore Dio, o non piuttosto che si converta dalla sua condotta e viva?

Se al contrario il giusto abbandonerà la sua giustizia e compirà azioni inique secondo tutto ciò che di abominevole suole commettere l'empio, potrà forse vivere?

Tutte le opere giuste da lui compiute non saranno ricordate: nella prevaricazione con cui ha prevaricato e nel peccato che ha commesso, in essi morirà.

Ma voi avete detto: Non è giusto il comportamento del Signore.

Ebbene, ascoltami, o casa d'Israele! Non è dunque giusto il mio agire o non è forse il vostro ad essere distorto?

Se il giusto abbandona la giustizia e commette l'iniquità, morirà in essa: morirà nell'ingiustizia che ha commessa.

E se l'empio si sarà allontanato dalla sua empietà e avrà agito con [ retto ] giudizio e con giustizia, egli farà vivere la sua anima.

Ha riflettuto e si è allontanato da tutte le iniquità che aveva commesse: egli pertanto vivrà, non morrà.

Dicono al riguardo i figli d'Israele: Non è giusto il comportamento del Signore.

Casa d'Israele, sono davvero le mie vie che non sono giuste o non piuttosto sono le vostre ad essere errate?

In effetti io giudicherò ciascuno secondo il suo comportamento, o casa d'Israele, dice il Signore Dio.

Convertitevi e pentitevi di tutte le vostre iniquità, e l'iniquità non vi sarà causa di rovina.

Gettate lontano da voi tutte le vostre prevaricazioni, quelle che avete commesse, e fate nuovo il vostro cuore e il vostro spirito.

Perché volete morire, o casa d'Israele? Io non voglio la morte di colui che muore, dice il Signore Dio.

Convertitevi e vivrete! [ Ez 18,5-32 ].

230 [ Ez 22 ].

Dopo un po': Ecco, i capi d'Israele sono stati in mezzo a te per versare il sangue, ciascuno secondo il potere del proprio braccio.

Hanno ingiuriato il padre e la madre, hanno oppresso il forestiero che abitava in te, hanno fatto soffrire l'orfano e la vedova.

Avete disprezzato i miei santuari e disonorato i miei sabati.

Vi sono in te dei calunniatori che procurano spargimenti di sangue.

Hanno banchettato sulle alture e hanno commesso delle scelleratezze nella tua terra; hanno scoperto le vergogne del padre e hanno oppresso la donna nell'impurità del suo ciclo.

Molti hanno commesso atti abominevoli con la moglie del suo vicino, e anche il suocero ha disonorato scelleratamente la nuora, come pure il fratello ha violentato la sorella, figlia dello stesso padre.

In te si accettano regalie per spargere il sangue.

Tu prendi interessi spropositati, da usuraio, e a causa della tua avarizia opprimi il tuo prossimo, dimenticandoti anche di me, dice il Signore Dio [ Ez 22,6-12 ].

E dopo poco: E mi fu nota la parola del Signore che mi diceva: Figlio dell'uomo, dille: Tu sei una terra impura, non bagnata da pioggia nel giorno della [ mia ] collera.

In essa vi è una congrega di profeti i quali, come leone ruggente che conquista la preda, hanno divorato le anime e si sono impadroniti dei loro averi e della loro ricchezza, accrescendo in te il numero delle vedove.

I suoi sacerdoti hanno disprezzato la mia legge e hanno profanato i miei santuari; non hanno fatto alcuna differenza tra sacro e profano e non riescono più a distinguere ciò che è contaminato e immondo [ Ez 22,23-26 ].

E dopo due versi: I capi sono in essa come dei lupi che addentano la preda: spargono sangue e rovinano le anime cercando avidamente [ di accrescere ] i loro guadagni.

I suoi profeti li mascherano con vernice senza colla: vedono visioni irreali, prevedono cose false e dicono: Così dice il Signore Dio, mentre il Signore non ha detto niente.

La gente minuta si dà alla calunnia, commette rapine e violenze; fa soffrire il povero e il misero ed opprime il forestiero con calunnie senza retto giudizio.

Ed ecco io ho cercato fra loro un uomo che costruisse una siepe e si ergesse di fronte a me a favore del paese, in modo che non lo sterminassi, ma non l'ho trovato.

Allora ho riversato su di loro la mia indignazione e li ho consumati col fuoco della mia ira.

Ho fatto ricadere sul loro capo il male della loro condotta, dice il Signore Dio [ Ez 22,27-31 ].

231 [ Ez 33 ].

Dopo un po': Mi fu rivolta la parola del Signore, che mi disse: Figlio dell'uomo, parla ai figli del tuo popolo e di' loro: Metti il caso che io voglia estendere la guerra fino a un certo paese.

Allora il popolo di quel paese prenderà uno dei suoi uomini, magari fra gli ultimi, e lo porrà a fare da sentinella.

Se questi vede arrivare un esercito nel paese, suonerà la tromba e avviserà il popolo.

Chi ode il suono della tromba e non si mette al riparo, ecco, arriverà la spada [ del nemico ] e lo ucciderà: il suo sangue ricadrà su di lui.

Ha udito il suono della tromba e non è corso a ripararsi: il suo sangue ricadrà su di lui, mentre, se si metterà al riparo, si salverà.

Se viceversa la sentinella vede arrivare il nemico e non dà fiato alla tromba e quindi il popolo non si mette al riparo, ecco arriva la spada [ del nemico ] e toglie la vita agli abitanti del paese.

Veramente il popolo è preso a causa della sua iniquità, ma io chiederò conto del suo sangue alla sentinella.

E quanto a te, figlio dell'uomo, ecco io ti ho posto come sentinella per la casa d'Israele.

Dalla mia bocca ascolterai la parola e la riferirai loro in nome mio.

Se io dico all'empio: " O empio, tu vai incontro alla morte " e tu non parlerai all'empio perché si ritragga dalla sua via, l'empio morirà, è vero, per la sua iniquità, ma del suo sangue io chiederò conto a te.

Se, al contrario, tu dichiarerai all'empio che deve convertirsi dalla sua condotta ma lui non si converte, lui morirà nella sua iniquità ma tu avrai salvato la tua anima.

Figlio dell'uomo, di' alla casa d'Israele: Voi avete detto: Le nostre iniquità e i nostri peccati sono ricaduti su di noi e noi veniamo meno; come potremo vivere?

Di' loro: Com'è vero che io vivo, dice il Signore Dio, io non voglio la morte dell'empio ma che si converta dalla sua cattiva condotta e viva.

Convertitevi dunque dalle vostre pessime consuetudini! Perché volete morire, o casa d'Israele?

Di' ancora ai figli del tuo popolo, o figlio dell'uomo: La giustizia del giusto non lo salverà se egli si mette a peccare; e l'empietà non nuocerà all'empio se egli si converte dalla sua empietà.

Parimenti il giusto non potrà vivere per la sua [ antecedente ] giustizia se in seguito si darà al peccato.

Per quanto io abbia potuto dire al giusto che avrà la vita, se egli confidando nella sua giustizia si darà a commettere l'iniquità, tutte le sue opere di giustizia saranno dimenticate ed egli morirà nell'iniquità che ha commesso.

Se al contrario dirò all'empio: " Senza dubbio morrai " e lui fa penitenza dei suoi peccati e agisce secondo rettitudine e giustizia: restituisce il pegno e tutto ciò che aveva rapito, cammina nei precetti della vita e non commette nulla d'ingiusto, egli certamente vivrà e non morrà.

Non gli sarà imputato nessuno dei peccati commessi.

Ha operato con [ retto ] giudizio e con giustizia: certamente vivrà.

Dissero al riguardo i figli del mio popolo: Non procede con giustizia il Signore nelle sue vie.

Invece è la loro via che è ingiusta.

Se infatti il giusto recede dalla sua giustizia e commette azioni delittuose, morirà in queste.

E se l'empio recede dalla sua empietà e agisce secondo rettitudine e giustizia, vivrà in queste.

Ma voi dite: " Non è retta la via del Signore ".

Tuttavia io giudicherò ciascuno secondo le sue vie. Lo dico di voi, casa d'Israele [ Ez 33,1-20 ].

E dopo quarantanove versi: E tu, figlio dell'uomo: ecco, i figli del tuo popolo parlano di te presso le mura e sulle porte delle case e si dicono l'un l'altro, il vicino dice al vicino: " Venite, ascoltiamo quale annunzio ci viene dal Signore ".

E vengono da te come una folla che voglia entrare: il mio popolo si siede davanti a te e ascoltano le tue parole ma senza metterle in pratica, anzi sulla loro bocca le cambiano in canzoni e il loro cuore va appresso alla loro avarizia.

Sei per loro come un canto melodioso, cantato con accompagnamento delicato e dolce: essi ascolteranno le tue parole ma non le praticheranno.

Ma quando verrà ciò che è stato loro predetto ( poiché eccolo effettivamente arrivare ) allora si accorgeranno che c'era un profeta in mezzo a loro [ Ez 33,30-33 ].

232 [ Ez 34 ].

Mi fu rivolta la parola dal Signore, che diceva: Figlio dell'uomo, profetizza sui pastori d'Israele; profetizza e di' ai pastori: Così dice il Signore Dio: Guai ai pastori d'Israele, che hanno pasciuto se stessi.

Non è forse il gregge che viene condotto al pascolo dai pastori?

Voi invece vi siete nutriti di latte e coperti di lana e avete ucciso le pecore grasse e il mio gregge non l'avete pascolato.

Non avete rafforzato ciò che era debole, non avete curato ciò che era ammalato, non avete fasciato ciò che era spezzato; ciò che era sbandato non l'avete portato all'ovile, ciò che si era perduto non lo avete ricercato ma l'avete minacciato trattandolo con severità e prepotenza.

E le mie pecore si sono disperse per mancanza di pastori; sono diventate pasto di tutte le bestie feroci e si sono disperse.

I miei greggi vagano su tutti i monti e su tutti i colli elevati; i miei greggi si sono dispersi su tutta la faccia della terra e non c'era nessuno che li ricercasse.

Non v'era nessuno, ripeto, che andasse a ricercarli.

Pertanto udite, pastori, la parola del Signore.

Dice il Signore Dio: Com'è vero che io vivo, siccome i miei greggi sono diventati oggetto di rapina e le mie pecore sono state divorate da ogni sorta di bestie feroci e questo perché non c'era chi le pascesse ( i pastori infatti non si curavano del mio gregge; pascevano se stessi e non i miei greggi ), per questo udite, o pastori, la parola del Signore.

Questo dice il Signore Dio: Ecco, io mi volgerò contro i pastori e chiederò loro conto del mio gregge.

Li farò smettere di pascolare il gregge, per cui non potranno più pascere se stessi.

Libererò il mio gregge dalle loro fauci e non sarà più loro pasto [ Ez 34,1-10 ].

E dopo trentaquattro versi: Quanto a voi, mio gregge, così dice il Signore Dio: Ecco io giudico fra pecora e pecora, fra montone e ariete.

Non era dunque sufficiente per voi pascolare in un buon pascolo?

Voi, per di più avete calpestato con i vostri piedi quanto restava del vostro pascolo; e mentre voi bevevate acqua purissima, intorbidavate l'altra con i vostri piedi, e le mie pecore dovevano mangiare dell'erba calpestata dai vostri piedi e bere l'acqua intorbidata dai vostri piedi.

Per questo dice loro il Signore Dio: Ecco, io giudico tra pecora grassa e pecora magra, perché voi le mettevate allo stretto con i fianchi e il dorso, e con le vostre corna disperdevate tutte le pecore deboli fino ad allontanarle [ dall'ovile ] [ Ez 34,17-21 ].

233 [ Ez 45 ].

Dopo un po': Questo dice il Signore Dio: Vi basti così, o capi d'Israele!

Smettetela con l'iniquità e le rapine; operate secondo diritto e giustizia, e delimitate i vostri confini da quelli del mio popolo, dice il Signore Dio.

Usate una bilancia giusta, un efa giusto e un bat giusto [ Ez 45,9-10 ].


----------



## Tebe (11 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Anche io sono stato teologo di Satana, ma non quello sfigato cattolico, e spero nemmeno tu.
> 
> Andando in giro per cantieri è facile udire bestemmie, ma come conseguenza non hanno una mitragliata ma più spesso una risata. La religione cattolica permette di scegliere e di essere responsabili delle proprie scelte e delle proprie azioni. Il sistema legale dei paesi la cui religione deriva dalla bibbia e dal vangelo sono totalmente scollegati dalla religione. Per noi la vita è di fondamentale importanza.
> 
> ...


Posso chiederti come hai studiato il Corano o altre religioni?
Solo per capire se hai avuto una guida o sei stato auto didatta.


----------



## disincantata (11 Gennaio 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Anche io sono stato teologo di Satana, ma non quello sfigato cattolico, e spero nemmeno tu.
> 
> Andando in giro per cantieri è facile udire bestemmie, ma come conseguenza non hanno una mitragliata ma più spesso una risata. La religione cattolica permette di scegliere e di essere responsabili delle proprie scelte e delle proprie azioni. Il sistema legale dei paesi la cui religione deriva dalla bibbia e dal vangelo sono totalmente scollegati dalla religione. Per noi la vita è di fondamentale importanza.
> 
> ...


SOLO A MOSUL 'ISIS si e' impossessato dei depositi delle banche 400 milioni di dollari, inoltre vendono il greggio, poi ci sono alcuni Sceicchi arabi che li finanziano.  Come vengono finanziate le costruzioni delle moschee in Europa.  
Si sbaglia pero' a generalizzare.  E' il fanatismo che va combattuto.  Orrore quando diventa terrorismo. 

Se fossero tutti terroristi potremmo preparare il nostro funerale.


----------



## rewindmee (11 Gennaio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> se aprissimo un thread sulla fazione che ha compiuto più attentati mi sa che vincerebbero gli USA, con larghissimo distacco dai secondi.


Oppure la religione che ha causato più morti, oppure protetto più criminali, e Santa Romana Chiesa non ha rivali in entrambi i casi...


----------



## rewindmee (11 Gennaio 2015)

http://it.ibtimes.com/articles/7436...tare-charlie-hebdo-jihad-terrorismo-donna.htm

Un po' di informazioni...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Posso chiederti come hai studiato il Corano o altre religioni?
> Solo per capire se hai avuto una guida o sei stato auto didatta.


Ha avuto una guida: Borghezio


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2015)

I siriani Nabhil e Raduan che abitavano con me a Bologna erano Drusi...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drusi


----------



## Palladiano (12 Gennaio 2015)

non ho studiato.
ma amavo e amo la storia. e quindi raccolgo l'invito a dire la mia.
Lo faccio ricordando i miei tempi di scolaro (parliamo quindi di studi superficialissimi) e mi sovviene che nel medioevo i cattolici perseguitavano gli islamici i seguaci di Maometto, il guardiano di porci.
( nonché opprimevano gli ebrei: gli assassini di cristo).

Erano i tempi della reconquista. i mudejar vennero infine costretti a convertirsi e a parlare il castigliano.
sempre se non ricordo male, i musulmani non imponevano la conversione alle genti del libro.

mi ricordo poi di bezier (uccideteli tutti, dio saprà riconoscere i suoi) in cui i cristiani non fecero una gran figura.
altri tempi direte. certo, ma parlando di storia mi pare normale andare a ricordare e mi viene in mente che sembra che la storia si riproponga a parti invertite.
Un cattolicesimo adesso tollerante ed un islam intollerante che sogna la sottomissione 
eppure
sciiti contro sunniti, la jihad che per alcuni eruditi è guerra d'aggressione e sottomissione, per altri significa tutt'altro. che vuol dire? vuol dire che le religioni partono con le migliori intenzioni, ma ben presto si piegano alle contingenze ed alle strumentalizzazioni. sicché se i cristiani ammazzavano gli indios sudamericani non vuol dire che tutti i cristiani erano assassini. Nè che il cristianesimo postuli l'omicidio o la supremazia dell'uomo sull'uomo.
E se adesso qualche (non pochi, ma mica la maggioranza, anzi) l'ISIS o Al qaeda o Boko Haram attaccanole comunità cristiane non se ne può dedurre che tutti i musulmani siano assassini nè, tantomeno, che l'Islam sia una religione che predichi la violenza.

L'ho premesso, non ho conosco bene il corano e quindi le mie sono considerazioni giocoforza superficiali.
E quante questioni che girano attorno!: lo stato laico e quello teocratico (ricordiamo tutti l'IRAN ai tempi dello shàh com'era). Mi dicono che a Beirut le donne girano truccate e sole e persino guidano le automobili.
Insomma religio instrumentum regni. 
Ma vi rendete conto che ISIS combatte Hamas (si ammazzano caramente tra di loro come fecero i cattolici cogli ugonotti d'altronde) e che ISIS considera illegittima la resistenza antisionista di Hamas in palestina!!! (incredibile eh) Isis ammazza piu sciiti che cristiani.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> non ho studiato.
> ma amavo e amo la storia. e quindi raccolgo l'invito a dire la mia.
> Lo faccio ricordando i miei tempi di scolaro (parliamo quindi di studi superficialissimi) e mi sovviene che nel medioevo i cattolici perseguitavano gli islamici i seguaci di Maometto, il guardiano di porci.
> ( nonché opprimevano gli ebrei: gli assassini di cristo).
> ...



i miei studi corrispondono più o meno ai tuoi, per cui sottoscrivo quanto espresso.

col neretto hai praticamente detto tutto quello che qualsiasi persona di buon senso dovrebbe aver chiaro ( grazie appunto al buon senso) indipendentemente dagli studi fatti.

cioè: non servono lauree o studi approfonditi per avere chiari in testa i concetti evidenziati in rosso, solo mente aperta e buonsenso


----------



## Tebe (12 Gennaio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha avuto una guida: Borghezio


:rotfl:
Non volevo ridere ma la mia domanda non era polemica.
C è enorme differenza leggere la Bibbia (Corano) da soli o con una guida libera da condizionamenti che ti spiega fasi, versetti, sure e quanto altro.
Ogni testo sacro si presta a parecchie interpretazioni ed è impossibile capire da soli.
Esistono i teologi e similari apposta, e se si considera che nemmeno loro sono sempre d' accordo...
Poi abbiamo l'esempio del cristianesimo.
I cattolici non sono gli unici cristiani, eppure il testo è lo stesso.
L'esempio eclatante che mi viene è quello sul velo.
Quante cazzate abbiamo in testa noi occidentali su sta cosa.

Comunque Borghezio è bravo.
Un fine storico, e uomo dotato di apertura mentale invidiabile.
Come la santanchè. O salvini. Ferrara.
Insomma.
Gente di un certo spessore.
:unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (12 Gennaio 2015)

Un fatto è acclarato: da sempre le religioni sono state USATE per coprire, giustificare, esaltare schifezze POLITICHE.
E, a mio parere, oggi più che mai la questione è squisitamente ed esclusivamente politico-economica.
Nel brodo del sottosviluppo culturale ed economico (e vanno insieme, laddove il secondo precede il primo) si coltivano i coglioni che diventano poi autori di attentati terroristici. Quel brodo è il SOTTOSVILUPPO. Fa comodo a una manciata di persone, quell'1% della popolazione mondiale che controlla a vario titolo l'intera ricchezza del pianeta (fonte di quest'ultima info: Il Sole24Ore).

A me pare che si debba spostare il fuoco della questione. Altro che islam, ebrei e cristiani...


----------



## Ecate (12 Gennaio 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I siriani Nabhil e Raduan che abitavano con me a Bologna erano Drusi...
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drusi


Io ho una particolare affezione per i Drusi.
motivi personali.
per esperienza però 
so che l'umanità non dipende tanto dalla religione quanto dal clima che si respira in una data comunità 
io ho conosciuto comunità druse meravigliose.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Gennaio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Non volevo ridere ma la mia domanda non era polemica.
> C è enorme differenza leggere la Bibbia (Corano) da soli o con una guida libera da condizionamenti che ti spiega fasi, versetti, sure e quanto altro.
> Ogni testo sacro si presta a parecchie interpretazioni ed è impossibile capire da soli.
> ...


Per un attimo t'ho presa sul serio .... Bbbrrrr


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un fatto è acclarato: da sempre le religioni sono state USATE per coprire, giustificare, esaltare schifezze POLITICHE.
> E, a mio parere, oggi più che mai la questione è squisitamente ed esclusivamente politico-economica.
> Nel brodo del sottosviluppo culturale ed economico (e vanno insieme, laddove il secondo precede il primo) si coltivano i coglioni che diventano poi autori di attentati terroristici. Quel brodo è il SOTTOSVILUPPO. Fa comodo a una manciata di persone, quell'1% della popolazione mondiale che controlla a vario titolo l'intera ricchezza del pianeta (fonte di quest'ultima info: Il Sole24Ore).
> 
> A me pare che si debba spostare il fuoco della questione. Altro che islam, ebrei e cristiani...


Bella forza eh?
Se vai a leggere il Levitivo e il Deuteronomio per gli ebrei
e sempre il Corano per gli islamici

scoprirai, ahimè, con tuo enorme disdoro

che questi testi non contengono solo norme religiose,
ma anche norme politiche, sociali, civili...

Sia le religione ebraica e sia la islamica contengono nei loro testi un sacco di precetti che dovrebbero regolare ogni aspetto del vivere 

Per cui è semplicissimo usare quei testi per precisi scopi...

Tanto è vero che nei Vangeli, notiamo, che Cristo evade spesso e volentieri certe norme e che i farisei ( leggi ebrei osservanti, che fariseo, non sta per ipocrita), cercavano spesso di trarlo nei guai...

Celebre la risposta di Cristo...
E' lecito in giorno di sabato togliere una vita o salvarla?

Vedo di tentare di spiegarmi meglio...

Mettiamo che nel corano sia scritto a chi ruba taglierai una mano.
Io sono un islamico.
Vengo derubato.

beccano il ladro e al processo gli danno che so due mesi di reclusione.

E io me ne salto fuori dicendo stupefatto...ma non gli tagliate una mano?

A mio avviso l'ancora di salvezza della Chiesa Cattolica, è stato che le è stato tolto il potere temporale.

Ma ci sono mondi cristiani, tipo Cipro, in cui il capo della chiesa è anche il capo politico.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io ho una particolare affezione per i Drusi.
> motivi personali.
> per esperienza però
> so che l'umanità non dipende tanto dalla religione quanto dal clima che si respira in una data comunità
> io ho conosciuto comunità druse meravigliose.


Beh come dire sono moderati e non esaltati...
Uno di loro era stato inviato dal paese a studiare ingegneria nucleare, poi avrebbe dovuto fare cinque anni di servizio militare nel suo paese...ma ecco che paffete si sposa un'italiana e resta qui...

Mi raccontava che se osava tornare in Siria...lo conciavano per le feste...


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un fatto è acclarato: da sempre le religioni sono state USATE per coprire, giustificare, esaltare schifezze POLITICHE.
> E, a mio parere, oggi più che mai la questione è squisitamente ed esclusivamente politico-economica.
> Nel brodo del sottosviluppo culturale ed economico (e vanno insieme, laddove il secondo precede il primo) si coltivano i coglioni che diventano poi autori di attentati terroristici. Quel brodo è il SOTTOSVILUPPO. Fa comodo a una manciata di persone, quell'1% della popolazione mondiale che controlla a vario titolo l'intera ricchezza del pianeta (fonte di quest'ultima info: Il Sole24Ore).
> 
> A me pare che si debba spostare il fuoco della questione. Altro che islam, ebrei e cristiani...


Ti amo.
Senza se e senza ma.


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2015)

Anche noi, che non crediamo più in nessun Dio, che pensiamo che la religione dei nostri padri sia solo superstizione, che odiamo le nuove superstizioni e che coltiviamo il culto della ragione (quasi sempre la nostra ragione ) abbiamo una religione.
E' una religione senza Dio ma chiara nei suoi precetti, che riteniamo non discutibili e non negoziabili. Crediamo nella libertà, nella cultura, nella storia, nelle possibilità infinite della nostra mente fnita, nella convivenza a qualsiasi costo e talvolta nel denaro e nel benessere, come panacee al vuoto che abbiamo dentro e alla nostra disperazione interiore.
Questo è Occidente, questo siamo noi, e non potremmo essere altro.


----------

